# The Calligrapher's Cottage [Sacred Cottage] November 2013



## NakedEye (Jan 21, 2014)

Not much history for this little place nestled far away in the countryside, hidden by hills with quite a spectacular view of the surrounding hills. I spent 4 hours inside this gem snapping away furiously accompanied by the sound of radio 4 blasting out from a nearby farm [boy, radio 4 is dull but beats the usual scary sounds one hears in these places]
Not sure of the lives of the people who lived here, I think the chap was a teacher but it's obvious he had a penchant for the artistic side of life from the apparatus and books left in the house. A lot of personal artefacts remain, a nice ammount of decay and just a little bit of danger here and there on the upstairs floors to keep me on my toes.

Have a peak inside the Calligrapher's Cottage, it's rather nice............






























































































Thanks for looking folks


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 21, 2014)

Beautiful mate, very nicely done indeed, crisp and clear with your style mixed in!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovely pics and what a find!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2014)

What a treasure great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 21, 2014)

Outstanding.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 21, 2014)

stunning place and photos


----------



## nelly (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice, some devout religion going on here, this one on the door is Chi Rho, which is one of the earliest forms of Christogram



NakedEye said:


>



and this one above the fireplace is the 3 barred cross of the Russian Orthodox Church



NakedEye said:


>


----------



## RichardH (Jan 21, 2014)

nelly said:


> and this one above the fireplace is the 3 barred cross of the Russian Orthodox Church



Not just Russian, but all the other Orthodox Churches too. There are about 24 of 'em around the world, forming a sort of confederation. Russian variety is by far the largest, but "only" 1000 years old, so quite new as these things go.

This useless factoid brought to you in the hope of one day being helpful in a pub quiz.

My best friend is an Orthodox deacon oop north, and his Godfather is an iconographer. There aren't many iconographers in the UK, and I have a feeling that this cottage was once inhabited by one. I will make enquiries and see if I can discover anything else about the place.


----------



## nelly (Jan 21, 2014)

And between us we manage to turn this thread into a Bore-a-thon!!!


----------



## antonymes (Jan 21, 2014)

You bugger! So much stuff I didn't spot. Looks like I'll have to revisit. Superb shots James, nailed again.


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 21, 2014)

antonymes said:


> You bugger! So much stuff I didn't spot. Looks like I'll have to revisit. Superb shots James, nailed again.



Ian old bean, you are too busy being mesmerised by wallpaper porn to spot half the stuff in these places! Can't believe you missed the cheque book in racy lady on sat!! cheers for the nice comment by the way 

Cheers all for the nice comments, she is a lovely place just wish the locals had talk sport on the radio and not radio 4 for company!....also .liking the debate on who lived here guys!


----------



## krela (Jan 21, 2014)

nelly said:


> And between us we manage to turn this thread into a Bore-a-thon!!!



Nah, it's interesting to get some insights on who lived in these places.


----------



## joanne_v (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice! Got a good feeling from those pics, funny how how can get a feel of the person who was living there.


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovely shots, looks a really interesting place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 22, 2014)

lovely report...dead interesting hay nel what you can find out in a photo about folk..cant wait to have a wander round this little one..


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 22, 2014)

*Nicely done!! *


----------



## Squeakist (Jan 25, 2014)

What a gem, lovely photos


----------



## goldfish147 (Feb 7, 2014)

joanne_v said:


> Nice! Got a good feeling from those pics, funny how how can get a feel of the person who was living there.



I do too, Joanne...somehow I was thinking, what a light and airy place is this, in spite of the decay...it feels as if whoever lived here was somehow happy...

NakedEye: Thanks for this report, it's a beautiful place!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

a great find some really good pics


----------



## Dugie (Mar 13, 2014)

Very Nice find, thanks for sharing.


----------

